# Ridgid and Dewalt 5 in Random Orbit Sander Review



## Chinitorama

Nice review Kosta!

I've had the older version of the Ridgid for years and it still is a reliable machine. I actually got a second one so I could have it at home as well as at work. As you said in your video, the rubber overmolding makes it really comfortable when sanding for extended periods.

-Jake.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I have a Porter-Cable 343K random orbit sander, I find it vibrate more than I would consider it normal. I haven't tried these two. Which of these two would you say vibrate more?

Makita BO5030K random orbit sander I also tried. When you lift up the sander, it will start spinning full speed. It sands fine, but when you take it off the work-piece, it starts spinning so fast that you can't put it back down without creating sander scratches.


----------



## Abbott

Thanks for the review.


----------



## kosta

I would definitely say the dewalt. its shakes like hell. I know exactly what your talking about when you pick the sander up and it spins at full speed. I was using 60 grit to sand a panel about 3 months ago and every time I would put the dewalt down to start sanding a cloud of dust would shoot out from the side.


----------



## Eric_S

Thanks for the review Kosta. I only had a finishing sander and even with 60 grit it wouldn't remove much material, as expected I guess. I looked at the Ridgid sander a few weeks ago and purchased it this morning after watching this review. It works great and feels really comfortable. I held some others as well and Ryobi had one that had your hand in a vertical position, which I could see becoming uncomfortable very quickly so I passed right on that one. DeWalt's wasn't terrible, but the Ridgid's extra cushioning is nice. Ridgid also had a 6inch model which was even more comfortable but it was $50 more so I went with the 5.


----------



## RandyMorter

I also thank you for the review, Kosta. Because of your review I have been saying I needed the unit and my wife got it for me for Valentine's day (yesterday). I have just tried it on a 2×6 with the provided 80 grit and it seemed great. I didn't notice much vibration at all (but this is the only orbital hand sander I've used). In three passes over the 2×6 it took a lot of the roughness off. I had it hooked up to my 2-1/2 in vac and didn't see any dust. I think it's going to be a great tool (and I seem to be getting a number of Ridgid items).


----------



## kosta

yeah this sander has really good dust collection



This is after sanding this panel for 2 min with 100 grit sand paper.


----------



## RandyMorter

That's a good pile of dust!

Oh yeah - and the unit has a lifetime warranty to boot!


----------



## kosta

yeah thats one of the best things about ridgid tools is their lifetime warranty


----------



## 502flier

I've had the ridgid 5" orbital sander for 2 years. I would say that I've put about 80 - 100 hours on it and it was fine up until about a week ago. Yesterday it started to bog down and when I shut it off, it was smoking and there was a boiling sound coming from inside. I'm very disappointed and because it was a gift, I had no receipt and it wasn't registered for warranty. My loss. I'll shop for a different brand next.

I also have a ridgid 12" compound mitre saw. I love the deck and the mechanics of the mitre, but the saw cuts a slightly circular cut, which renders it useless for the fine woodworking I need it for. I also have a Bosch 12" sliding mitre, which is flawless. The warranty repair shop returned my Ridgid saw to me, saying that the laser was out of adjustment, as if this somehow is the reason it cuts crooked. (I have no use for the laser anyway). A little disappointed in Ridgid right now.


----------

